# 3 Weeks Old - Birman Babies



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Red Boy







Seal Tortie Girl







Red Girl

All starting to find their feet now.


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Awww!! soo sweet! :001_wub:


----------



## jinxs mischief (May 6, 2012)

they are lovely


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful are any reserved?


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Simply adorable :001_wub:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Gorgeous babies. Lucky you - visited by the girl fairy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just beautiful :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

They are adorable, nice to see birman kittens on here, dont see enough of them


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

PetloverJo said:


> Beautiful are any reserved?


I have a lovely lady (recommended from a fellow breeder) coming to see them at the end of May which is the earliest that I will allow any viewings. She is very keen on one of the reds but some people change their minds when they actually see them. I have experienced this too often over the years. A potential owner is set on a particular colour until they meet the kittens then change their minds the moment they see the all.


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

messyhearts said:


> Gorgeous babies. Lucky you - visited by the girl fairy.


Its nice to have girls as last litter (except Babooshka) had 3 boys. I've no intentions on keeping any this time around but would love to see how the seal tortie develops over time. My cousin had one from one of Krystals litter so I get constant updates and the other torties new owner sends me regular updates on her progress which is lovely and she is turning out to be quite a stunner.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Donskie said:


> I have a lovely lady (recommended from a fellow breeder) coming to see them at the end of May which is the earliest that I will allow any viewings. She is very keen on one of the reds but some people change their minds when they actually see them. I have experienced this too often over the years. A potential owner is set on a particular colour until they meet the kittens then change their minds the moment they see the all.


:lol: I've had them change their minds about the sex of kitten they want too


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Donskie said:


> Its nice to have girls as last litter (except Babooshka) had 3 boys. I've no intentions on keeping any this time around but would love to see how the seal tortie develops over time. My cousin had one from one of Krystals litter so I get constant updates and the other torties new owner sends me regular updates on her progress which is lovely and she is turning out to be quite a stunner.


I think seal torties are particularly interesting just to see where the marks appear. Like an extra thing to look forward to.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2012)

aw they are beautiful. I love seal tortie girl:001_wub:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_what beautiful babies, i am in love with the seal tortie, how pretty,:001_tt1::001_wub:_


----------

